# UV Filters - How useful are they REALLY?  With actual testing!!



## Buckster (Sep 1, 2015)

This subject comes up often enough around here to make this article / video / photos of some testing about UV filters to be quite interesting and relevant to our pursuits.

Enjoy at this link:

Photo Mythbusters: How Much Do UV Filters Actually Protect Your Lenses?


----------



## KenC (Sep 1, 2015)

Interesting - he must have had fun with that.  I never thought of them as protection from impact, but rather dust, grime, grit, etc.  I finally decided fairly recently that I'm very careful with equipment and never had any grime or grit on my filters, and the dust is easy to blow off, so I stopped using them.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 1, 2015)

I thought this thread was going to be filled of pictures of UV filters used as coasters.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## pixmedic (Sep 1, 2015)




----------

